# Colorado Snowboarding.



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There is so much awesome in this post, I am just amazed. :thumbsup:

If you want a lot of resorts to choose from, Summit County is probably where you want to go. Breck, Keystone, Copper, A-Basin, Loveland are right there. It's a short drive to Vail and Beaver Creek. 

Aspen is completely rad and overall I think the mountains are better there. You have 4 areas to choose from. The party scene is second only to Whistler. 

Telluride, Crested Butte are fantastic mountains, but that is about it in those areas. You'll have to drive at least an hour probably longer to get anywhere else.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go to Echo mountain.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

How anyone can see that picture, read the post, and not immediately say Vail baffles me.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha, Aspen outclasses Vail in that department, but yeah, I getcha.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mammoth comes to mind.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Is he making the guido kissy lips? It is kind of hard to tell.


----------



## OHeazt (Aug 8, 2010)

I recommend staying in Dillon and going from there. There's a bunch of places to go that are really close.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

In all honesty, if I'm flying in for vacation, I'm drawing a semi-circle around Denver roughly 100 miles out and avoiding anything in that semi-circle. Do that and you'll avoid the majority of the weekend traffic. That means all of Summit County and Vail would be out. You're on vacation, you don't want to spend it in lift lines. Personally, I'd go to Telluride.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> There is so much awesome in this post, I am just amazed. :thumbsup:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> In all honesty, if I'm flying in for vacation, I'm drawing a semi-circle around Denver roughly 100 miles out and avoiding anything in that semi-circle. Do that and you'll avoid the majority of the weekend traffic. That means all of Summit County and Vail would be out. You're on vacation, you don't want to spend it in lift lines. Personally, I'd go to Telluride.


Actually Snowmass is uncrowded and has something for everyone. I slum my way around there and have a blast. A friend of mine went out there for exams last season and expected to sleep in his car all week. He passed his Level 1 and ended up staying free for a week in the Ritz-Carlton. Don't ask :laugh:

I agree though about the 100 mile circle - that's why Snowmass or Steamboat for me on trips. I hate crowds.


----------

